# Wakefield pubs/ bars



## Bingo (Apr 15, 2009)

Any decent pubs or bars in sunny Wakefield? 

Bit of a strange request I know but I've a date there on friday and need some local knowledge... anyone?


----------



## pinkmonkey (Apr 15, 2009)

What sort of pub?  Wakefield is really, really towny, especially on a Friday night.  I used to drink in Henry Boons (very close to Westgate station - turn right out of the station and right onto the main road.  It's a big real ale pub with it's own microbrewery.  Apart from that, I haven't a clue.....


----------



## Bingo (Apr 15, 2009)

hmm well never met this lass b4 so somewhere quiet ideally... is there anywhere a bit less towny and more chilled?


----------



## Bingo (Apr 16, 2009)

So then Henry Boon's looks ok but anywhere else?


----------



## electric.avenue (Jun 3, 2009)

The Black Rock, The Red Shed (Labour Club, famous for its real ale), Six Chimneys, Fernandes.

For a date, I'd say Fernandes. 

The Red Shed, though good for beer is a bit dull if you don't know anyone there. btw - it literally is a red shed.

Six Chimneys gets a bit packed.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 9, 2009)

Wakefield has a Latino quarter!


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Jun 29, 2009)

ive never been, but Escobar puts loads of bands on and stuff..might be worth checking out?


----------

